
Ask HN: How do you choose where you want to work? - bonobo886
Let me preface this by saying that I recognize that having choice in where you want to&#x2F;can work is an incredible privilege. Senior Software Engineers, especially those in Silicon Valley have a huge amount of opportunities available to them.<p>What frameworks&#x2F;mental models do you use to sift through all of these opportunities and choose what&#x27;s right for you? How do you avoid analysis paralysis?
======
yf49
I look at the important people in the team besides the leader. What do they
have on their resumes? Are they competent? And how long has the team been
together?

If there are competent people, but there is a lot of churn happening, or there
are incompetent people who have been around long, something usually isn't
working.

Good people always have options to leave. And if they have hung around (my
random number is 2 years atleast) its a good sign to me, that its a healthy
team.

